# sinus headache/migraine



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Mazv

I've been suffering with blocked sinuses for over a week, I know it's not sinusitus but I'm full off gunk which goes down the back of my throat at night but in then day gives me really bad headaches. I've tried Sudafed, ibuprofen & paracetamol & inhaling Vick but nothing seems to work & if it does only briefly & next morning I'm stuff again . The pain is pretty bad, around my jaw line & behind my eye - is there anything you can suggest?

I don't know if it's linked but I've had 2 migraines since the weekend - just mainly fuzzy dots & flashing lights before my eyes but not to much of a headache.  I used to get them when I was going through puberty & at times of high stress - could my recent mc be the cause? Is there anything I can take & should I get it investigted - not sure you can answer all of these questions!!

x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi PW,

Sounds like you are really run down hun   and a culmination of recent events   means you're body isn't shaking this virus. You definitely sure its not sinusitis? Might be worth checking with GP just to make sure   Sinuses are pretty badly inflammed/blocked to be causing that much pressure behind the eye.

Fraid I can't come up with any magic cure   Sudafed proabably not much use here as it's only really effective against runny noses (and even then not all that much). The ibuprofen should help with inflammation in the sinuses so I'd keep taking that at maximum dose for now (alternate with paracetamol for best effect) Best thing to help clear them is steam so lots of showers, boiling kettles although its hard to keep that up all day  

The migraines could be a result of the pressure build up from the sinuses as this can trigger them. They can be triggered by hormones as well but I wouldn't have thought that the m/c would be the cause. Do you get them usually or take anything for them? Probably best to see the GP if they recur to see if they would prescribe something stronger than the over the counter products (I'm assuming paracetamol didn't resolve it   )

Don't know if I've helped here but plenty rest and keep up fluids   and do go see GP if things don't improve soon.

Big hugs
Maz x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Mazv I will check with the GP next week but when I went about the cough caused by the phlegm I was told everything was viral & no sign of infection but it wouldn't be the first time they were wrong!

As for the migraines I had two last year out of the blue, before that there are triggers I could identify such as stress, extremes of hot & cold on my face/head & I can count on the fingers of 1 hand the No in the last 20 years. I can't say I've been stressed recently although exhausted  & run off my feet!

Maybe our holiday will sort me out for a bit


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Mavz, went to the GP yesterday & I have a chest & throat infection & am now on Erythromycin. Since the cough got worse my head seems to have cleared so all the gunk in my sinuses is now on my chest


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi PW,

You poor thing   On the plus side it might clear up now if it was an infection all along! and at least your sinuses are better and hopefully the headaches have gone   It'll all seem much better when you're on the beach with the sun beating down  

Take care sweetie  
Maz x


----------

